# I pick this guy up Saturday!!



## alsea1 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is Diego.
He will be for Millie and Donnatella.
I do not know about his ability to produce good milk lines, but hey. He is fifty bucks as a four year old.
So I think worth the gamble.
Millie was bred for August kidding by a nice reg. buck that is from great milking lines so I figure Diegos job will be to keep the girls freshened. So his lines are not that important.
Hopefully Millie will produce a nice doe kid.
Husband says No more. LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool! Congrats!

THOSE HORNS  

Lol at DH!


----------



## woodsie (Mar 11, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Cool! Congrats!
> 
> THOSE HORNS
> 
> Lol at DH!


x2


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2014)

Diego is beautiful. Love the horns!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 11, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Diego is beautiful. Love the horns!


X2


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 11, 2014)

He is so pretty. And the horns are awesome.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 19, 2014)

Love the hornz!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 19, 2014)

LOL. Diego is an escape artist. He knows how to use the horns to get out of hot wire.  He is now being tied up until I can erect a Diego proof enclosure.  I would just sell him at auction, but he is so darn cute


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 20, 2014)

I love him, His horns just match so perfect the rest of him, Jut his color and body with those horns are just PERFECT! you are so lucky to have him! And I hope your new enclosure can keep him in


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

Cute buck!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 22, 2014)

breed?


----------



## alsea1 (May 22, 2014)

Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 22, 2014)

I was told that this guy is a pygmy, but I thin is Nigerian dwarf, he looks very much like your guy. sorry the pic isn't better. what do you think?


----------



## alsea1 (May 22, 2014)

Could be.


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 24, 2014)

very nice looking


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 24, 2014)

Looks like he is well taken care of and pretty healthy. Perfect condition for breeding some does in heat.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 24, 2014)

Excellent,  I am currently trying to breed a pair I have, doe in heat but not enough to get the deed done. maybe tomorrow. Good luck with your new buck.


----------

